# Lookin For Work In The Leominster,mass



## FRANLANDRY (Sep 12, 2005)

IF ANYBODY NEEDS A DRIVER WITH MY TRUCK OR WANTS TO SUB OUT ANY WORK THIS WINTER IN LEOMINSTER,MASS AREA LET ME KNOW 
THANKS FRAN CELL 978-235-2701:bluebounc LET IT SNOW


----------

